# Need Ups for my pc



## dixit8611 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have the following configuration 
CPU- AMD Phenom X4 955be
GPU - AMD  6850
CPU cooler CM hyper TX3 EVO
WD 250 GB hdd
logitech X 540 speakers
Benq 22 inch LCD
corsair 4 GD DDR3 RAM 
Mobo- Asus M4A88T-MLE
PSU - gigabyte 460 watt.
I want a UPS which can handle voltage fluctuations.Budget is 2-3 k (little bit flexible). Backup time is not something i am looking for but i don't want any unexpected restart or shutdown. Please suggest a good UPS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Apc 600va at 2.2k

Apc 600va at 2.2k


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 8, 2013)

Will it suffice ? and what about voltage fluctuations ?

*shopping.rediff.com/product/1-kva-...ackup/11747141?sc_cid=www.google.co.in|browse

What about this ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a good choice. If possible get apc 800va or else 600va would also suffice.

Not a good choice. If possible get apc 800va or else 600va would also suffice.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2013)

Okkk thanks


----------

